# Ear Worms.



## Planxty (May 15, 2013)

Ear Worms .

An *earworm* is a piece of music that sticks in one's mind so that  one seems to hear it, even when it is not being played. Other phrases  used to describe this include _musical imagery repetition_ and _involuntary musical imagery_.(Wikipedia)

Do you have a one ? One that i have is Simon and Garfunkle`s.... "The Boxer"


----------



## rkunsaw (May 15, 2013)

There are several that get in my head and won't leave.

Every time I hear Charley Pride singing "Is anybody going to San Antone...." it seems to stay in my head, sometimes for days. 

Oh damn, now you've got it started again.:banghead:


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 15, 2013)

Luckenbach, Texas...Waylon Jennings..AAArrrrggghhhhh..stop...stop...stop!!!


----------



## TWHRider (May 15, 2013)

I hate when I an ad jingle gets stuck in my head - especially when I don't even like what they're jingling about.


----------



## R. Zimm (May 15, 2013)

My friend and I worked on "Brother Louie" last night. Oldie but goodie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJxZL9L6YWc

"Nothing bad, it was good . . ."


----------



## That Guy (May 15, 2013)

As I've told you in lurid detail, I am tortured forever with "In A Gadda Da Vida" . . . baby.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I hate when I an ad jingle gets stuck in my head - especially when I don't even like what they're jingling about.



There's been a catchy jingle on the radio that's been in my head for a couple of weeks now, and I've actually been singing it around the house every now and then (like a couple of times a day).   It's 'SweetJack (clap, clap)...and that's a real sweet deal (bark bark)'.  So, of course I do the 2 hand claps, and the barks at the end.  Hubby asked me, what is SweetJack?  I told him, I dunno, sounds like maybe a coupon site.


----------



## TWHRider (May 16, 2013)

^^^We have those SweetJack ads, too -- and thanks lollol

It's a website that supposedly offers folks swingin' deals on restaurants, places to visit, etc.

http://www.sweetjack.com/local


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> ^^^We have those SweetJack ads, too -- and thanks lollol
> 
> It's a website that supposedly offers folks swingin' deals on restaurants, places to visit, etc.
> 
> http://www.sweetjack.com/local



Too bad for the SweetJack folks as their commercial may stick in my mind but I only connect it with one of my favorite dogs, "Jax" who is a very, very sweet guy.


----------



## Anne (May 16, 2013)

I'm not clicking on any of those links, or it might stick in my head all day.   It used to be when the grandkids came over, I'd end up with: " Who lives in a pineapple under the sea....SpongeBob Squarepants", in my head.   


Recently, it was Karen Carpenters "Solitaire", which I really like, but not for days.....


----------



## Planxty (May 16, 2013)

Oh that reminds me Anne, when my son was around 5 he latched on to Teenage Ninja Mutant Tutles. I made a mistake and bought a cassette of the single, he listened to it Ad Infinitum, drove me round the bend.  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 16, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I hate when I an ad jingle gets stuck in my head - especially when I don't even like what they're jingling about.



Same here, but usually from TV. Since I watch the oldies channel all day and they run the same shows over and over I get the theme songs stuck in my head, and given that it's MY head I start to change the lyrics ...

From _Bonanza_ - "I like to wear pretty women's underwear - BANANAS!"

From _The Beverly Hillbillies_ - "Come and listen to the story of a man named Jed, a poor mountaineer who had died from getting head ..."

From _Petticoat Junction_ - "And that's Uncle Joe, he's the guy you'll have to ..."

Well, YOU get the idea. 

That's why I'll spontaneously break out in very unmanly giggles throughout the day, but then that's just me. layful:


----------



## Anne (May 16, 2013)

LOL, planxty...The Teenage Ninja Mutant Tutles was a cute one, but wasn't one I was forced to listen to, thankfully.   I do remember having the Teletubbies theme in my head, tho.
My daughter and kids used to go around singing, the Hoverround jingle...a Beach Boys song, IIRC.  


Phil, that is just hilarious....glad the grandkids haven't thought of changing the lyrics to some of those lyrics....I don't think, anyway.


----------



## R. Zimm (May 19, 2013)

There is always the Gilligan's Island theme if you thought you were free of ear worms.

(A Three Hour Tour)


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 19, 2013)

The theme from Green Acres....green acres is the place for me...and also as Phil mentioned the theme from The Beverly Hillbillies...only now I have new words to go with it, and I'll never see ol' Jed the same way..thanks Phil.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 19, 2013)

Anne said:


> My daughter and kids used to go around singing, the Hoverround jingle...a Beach Boys song, IIRC.



Somehow it hurts more when it's a commercial and not just a regular show ...




> Phil, that is just hilarious....glad the grandkids haven't thought of changing the lyrics to some of those lyrics....I don't think, anyway.



If you'd like, just send me their email addresses and I can give them some more examples ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






R. Zimm said:


> There is always the Gilligan's Island theme if you thought you were free of ear worms.
> 
> (A Three Hour Tour)



That's a classic - you aren't REALLY addicted to old TV unless you can sing all the verses! 



Ozarkgal said:


> The theme from Green Acres....green acres is the place for me...and also as Phil mentioned the theme from The Beverly Hillbillies...only now I have new words to go with it, and I'll never see ol' Jed the same way..thanks Phil.



No extra charge for enlightenment, dear - it's all part of the curriculum.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 20, 2013)

Today it's *Goodbye Yellow Brick Road*, where the dog of society howls (Elton John). Maybe it's because I've been working on the driveway for three days, it's not a yellow brick but Goodbye Gravel Road doesn't have quite the same ring.

As for jingles, sometime I get caught up in "Hot dogs, Armour Hot Dogs, the dog kids love to bite." It's an oldie, like me.







Also:  "Your big dog doesn't want a small bone, anymore than he wants to play a trombone"...A Jumbone commercial of a few years ago...funny how these silly things stick with us.


----------

